# Sun Exposure/Vitamin D3



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

After years of hearing I need to stay out of the Sun, not me particularly, but others have been told that, now I'm being told to take Vit. D3 and spend at least an hour of the day in unprotected Sun-light.  Ok with me since I have done that since I was a child.  I don't have any ill effects.  And I've been tan every Summer of my life.  I know that some folks have very fair skin, I'm not one of them, olive complexion and although I don't worship the Sun, I don't fear it either.  I'm smart enough not to just lay in it like when I was a teen, but I still play in the Sun.

this isn't the post I found yesterday, which I think was way better, but it won't matter for those that believe Sun is bad for you.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-frank-lipman/vitamin-d-health-why-you_b_619558.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

I think the sun is good for everyone in moderation.  When I was young I used to bake myself in the sun, and I'm pretty fair skinned.  Anyhoo, got some extra wrinkles going on because of it.  I still get out in the sun every day, and I try to wear sunglasses to protect my eyes, something else I failed to do as a young'un.  Been taking 4,000 IUs of D3 for awhile now.  I wanted the doctor to test my blood levels, but the HMO refused to do it, I think the amount I'm taking is good, lots of benefits.  Probably a lot of us in our generation laid out in the sun for hours, and didn't think twice about it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

I hear you SB, I am taking 2000 IU's according to my cardios.  I live in an area there isn't much sunshine, plus, I don't get out enough when there is.  I think Lakeport will be more beneficial in the Sun exposure need.  I mean common sense tells us not to over do any good thing, Sun included.  I didn't care when I was young, it was all about how I looked in a bikini or short shorts and the drive-in right, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

I hear ya, bikini and cocoa butter gal here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

In my younger days I used to think I could actually tan, despite my mongrel mixed blood. I usually ended up glowing like a red neon sign.

Now that I live a monk's life inside a monk's cave I have no worries on the solar front. Of course, if I ever get to Florida my game plan is going to have to change some - maybe I'll start rocking a parasol (a _brolly_ to our British friends) ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I hear ya, bikini and cocoa butter gal here.



I hardly ever put anything on, but when I did, I liked the oils/cocoa butter, or anything that didn't was off in the water, lol  I didn't mind laying in the Sun, but if there was no swimming I could not stand doing it.  Did you do the walnut shells on your eyes Seabreeze??  That was fun, and must have looked a hoot


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> In my younger days I used to think I could actually tan, despite my mongrel mixed blood. I usually ended up glowing like a red neon sign.
> 
> Now that I live a monk's life inside a monk's cave I have no worries on the solar front. Of course, if I ever get to Florida my game plan is going to have to change some - maybe I'll start rocking a parasol (a _brolly_ to our British friends) ...



Start on the D3, you need Sunlight, don't make me come over there


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

No, never heard of walnut shells.  My sister had little plastic eye covers, but I never used them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Start on the D3, you need Sunlight, don't make me come over there



What, are you going to chase me around with one of those "natural sunlight" lamps?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> What, are you going to chase me around with one of those "natural sunlight" lamps?
> 
> View attachment 16265



No, since all you have for light is the white off the snow, I'll throw you on the train (opposite of throwing momma from) and haul your butt to Florida.  Then I'll stake you out in the yard for an hour a day, even flip you over before you burn, lol!  Ps Also, I am learning tons about seasonings, probably a bit of garlic, ginger, and cilantro  Oh yes, and sea salt.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> No, since all you have for light is the white off the snow, I'll throw you on the train (opposite of throwing momma from) and haul your butt to Florida.  Then I'll stake you out in the yard for an hour a day, even flip you over before you burn, lol!  Ps Also, I am learning tons about seasonings, probably a bit of garlic, ginger, and cilantro  Oh yes, and sea salt.



Sell the sizzle, not the steak, huh? 

I'm already Italian so you can probably go easy on the garlic. Ginger is good because it has a lot of Yang energy, and truth be known I've never known what cilantro is, except they talk about it a lot at Olive Garden, which makes me suspicious of it ... 

Sea salt? Just stake me out at the beach at low tide and you'll save a few bucks. I'll also get my RDA of iodine from the kelp ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

See it's really good to communicate a lot before really committing to someone, an iodine junkie, man, you had me goin for a bit though


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> See it's really good to communicate a lot before really committing to someone, an iodine junkie, man, you had me goin for a bit though



I'm still conflicted about revealing my HGH addiction, though ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't got a clue, don't take advantage now, I'm trying to hold my own on this end of the conversation, but you can't expect me to know all the abbreviations  Ok, I know, that's your ace in the hole when you really like a gal, but too scared, so you pull out your HGH addiction


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think SB bailed gall dern her, she could have helped me against "Full throttle Phil" LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I haven't got a clue, don't take advantage now, I'm trying to hold my own on this end of the conversation, but you can't expect me to know all the abbreviations  Ok, I know, that's your ace in the hole when you really like a gal, but too scared, so you pull out your HGH addiction



That's not the first thing I usually pull out ...

*H*uman *G*rowth *H*ormone - the stuff all the bodybuilders love to take with their Bosco.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

Note to self: disregard Phil's first sentence.

You are addicted to growing?  How big do you want to get?  Are we talking Ne'phil'em??


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Note to self: disregard Phil's first sentence.
> 
> You are addicted to growing?  How big do you want to get?  Are we talking Ne'phil'em??



I'd like to look like the guy on the left ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

I could handle that but why doesn't the head grow too?  I take it, it doesn't have anything to help "expand" your intellect, LOL!  That doesn't sound like you Phil


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I could handle that but why doesn't the head grow too?  I take it, it doesn't have anything to help "expand" your intellect, LOL!  That doesn't sound like you Phil



With my luck my head will expand 4x and my body will shrink 3x - I'll look like one of those costumed characters at Disney!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2015)

yeah, like this:


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2015)

I have heard and read numerous passages stating that people living in Florida live 3-8 years longer than those living all their lives in northern states due to the sun's benefits. Is that really true? I don't know, but my wife and I used to be sun worshipers. We belonged to a naturist community in Florida for nine years. Freedom from clothes and the sun being able to soak the whole body, not only made you look better, but we also felt better.


----------



## Lon (Mar 23, 2015)

I suffer with Rosacea and have for years, and as I have gotten older it's developed into Acne Rosacea. In addition to taking doxycycline & a topical med, plus sun screen I try to limit my exposure to the sun & that's tough for a guy that loves the 
beaches, swimming, golf etc. I have had many non malignant skin cancers removed over the years.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

I understand there are instances when sun-exposure is dangerous.  I suppose that's when the Vit. D3 helps supplement what the body is deficient in


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

*Bumpy Ride*


The redness and pimples of *rosacea* can cause embarrassment and distress.

by Lisa James (Energy Times)
May 2011





Life is full of simple pleasures: a day at the beach, a glass of wine with friends, a spicy bowl of curry. But these pleasures can become problems when they trigger *rosacea*, a condition marked by facial flushing and roughness estimated to affect more than 16 million people.


*Rosacea*’s visible nature can lead to feelings of awkwardness. “*Rosacea* affects a person’s self-esteem and may lead to social withdrawal,” says Jeanette Jacknin, MD, holistic dermatologist and author of Smart Medicine for Your Skin (Avery/Penguin, *www.drjacknin.com*). In a survey by the National *Rosacea* Society (NRS, *www.rosacea.org*), nearly 76% of the respondents said that *rosacea* hurt their self-confidence.

*Visible Impact*

*Rosacea*’s emotional impact is heightened by the fact that it affects the nose and central face. (The chest, ears, neck or scalp can also be affected.) Persistent redness and bumps may be accompanied by the appearance of fine blood vessels and the skin may itch, swell or feel dry. “A bulbous red nose may develop slowly if the condition is untreated,” says Jacknin; the prominent nose of W.C. Fields was caused by this condition, called rhinophyma.


Up to 50% of patients develop ocular *rosacea*, marked by burning, gritty eyes and recurring styes, infections that cause red bumps to form on the eyelids. Jacknin says eye problems can come before or after skin symptoms develop, or occur on their own. Ocular *rosacea* can damage the cornea, causing blurry vision.

*Rosacea*, which runs in families, occurs most often in fair-skinned people. “I don’t think I’ve ever see people with real dark skin having *rosacea*,” says Alan Dattner, MD, founder of holistic dermatology.com in New Rochelle, New York and a founding member of the American Academy of Dermatology’s Task Force for Nutrition and the Evaluation of Alternative Medicine.


*Rosacea* tends to occur in cycles of remissions and flareups sparked by triggers such as heat and sun exposure. Hot drinks and spicy foods can also set off an outbreak; other common triggers include alcohol, tomatoes, citrus fruits and chocolate. “Anything that stimulates blood coming to the face is a possible trigger,” explains Dattner. “It’s a vicious cycle: Someone gets embarrassed, they flush, they become embarrassed about their *rosacea*, they flush some more.”


Scientists are studying why *rosacea* develops. Microbes, food allergies, an over-reactive immune system and glitches in the interaction between nerves and blood vessels have all been implicated. Studies have found a potential link between ocular *rosacea* and bacteria associated with Demodex mites, normal skin inhabitants that are more abundant in*rosacea* patients (Ophthalmology 5/10).


The number of factors helps explain why each patient experiences *rosacea* differently. “It’s like a lock and key. The same substance may cause a reaction in one person and not another,” says Dattner. He tells people to check their facial reactions with a hand mirror “so they can figure out ways to avoid making the *rosacea* worse.”


*Cooling the Burn*

The first step in controlling *rosacea* is to avoid anything that triggers a flareup. Jacknin suggests wearing sunscreen with a sun protection factor (SPF) of at least 15 every day, even when indoors, and a hat when outside. Avoid extremes of heat and humidity; this means no hot baths or showers and avoiding hot tubs, steam rooms and saunas.


Exercise is as important for people with *rosacea* as for anyone else but “take care not to become overheated or flushed, or to sweat profusely,” Jacknin cautions. Early morning or late evening workouts can help you avoid the worst heat of the day.


Proper skin care is crucial. Use lukewarm water and a very mild soap or cleanser, and don’t scrub; blot the skin dry with a soft towel. Jacknin says to use only fragrance-free, hypoallergenic, water-based cosmetics. If you have ocular *rosacea*, take particular care of your eyelids. The NRS recommends cleaning them twice a day with either plain water or baby shampoo on a wet washcloth.


Jacknin says that some people with *rosacea* report good results with either horse chestnut cream or rose-wax cream applied twice a day. For visible blood vessels, Jacknin suggests diluting essential oils of borage, rose, cypress, neroli or lemon in evening primrose or jojoba oil and applying the mixture sparingly to affected areas. (All topical therapies should be tested on small patches of skin first to check for irritation.)

Caring for *rosacea* from the outside isn’t enough; it’s essential to understand what’s going on inside. “You need to determine what’s off in your digestive system,” says Dattner. “If you have a lot of allergies to specific foods, eating those foods over and over again is going to keep producing inflammation.” This can lead to leaky gut syndrome, in which a damaged bowel lining allows irritants such as undigested food particles to pass into the bloodstream.

Finding a diet that’s less likely to set off your *rosacea* means determining which foods cause your symptoms and cutting them out of your diet. Jacknin also recommends avoiding animal and hydrogenated fats, junk food, refined sugars and artificial flavorings and preservatives.


Instead, Jacknin suggests eating more vegetables—especially the vitamin B12-rich dark-green varieties—fruits, whole grains and such lean sources of protein as fish and skinless chicken. Drinking at least eight glasses of filtered water daily helps flush toxins out of the body.

Jacknin recommends a number of supplements for *rosacea* including a high-quality multivitamin, preferably one based on whole foods; beta-carotene, 25,000 IU twice a day; vitamin B complex; vitamin C, 500 mg with bio*flavonoids, three times a day; zinc, 25 mg twice a day; flaxseed oil, 1,000 mg three times a day; acidophilus- and bifidus-based probiotics twice a day; and digestive enzymes. (Tailor a supplementation plan to your needs in consultation with a trained practitioner.)


Jacknin also suggests homeopathic remedies depending on your particular symptoms. For example Arsenicum album, 30x or 15c, is appropriate if the rash is dry, burning, flaky and scaly. A trained homeopath can help you in your search; find one through the National Center for Homeopathy.


The best way to keep *rosacea* from limiting your life is to keep looking for solutions. “*Rosacea* is a manifestation,” says Dattner. “It’s not just one cause, one problem.”

http://www.energytimes.com/pages/dep...alady1105.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Excellent info SB, I wanted to mention what "seems" to be an added benefit of D3, I had zero insomnia last night.  I slept from 10:30ish until 6:45.  Never woke up once.  I had read about a lady that was sleeping better since she took her vit. D3 at night, but I didn't think much about it. Could have been a fluke, but I'll try it again tonight.  No drowsiness other than just being tired from the days activities, nothing rough, or anything that wore me out though.  We'll see how tonight goes


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

*More on D3*

https://www.bulletproofexec.com/bulletproof-your-sleep-with-vitamin-d/

This article says take D3 in the a.m. since it counteracts the Melatonin in our system, and can keep us awake at night.  That didn't happen for me last night, but I will watch out for that while supplementing with D3


----------



## Debby (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh good to know Denise.  I'll have to adjust my vitamin schedule.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

You're welcome Debby, I am wondering because seriously, I was having insomnia real bad for about a week, well, no 3 days I think (nights) and just for no reason I popped a couple of D3 because someone said they helped her sleep.  I slept, for the first time in a long time, for about 10:30 until 7 a.m.  Then today I run across that article, LOL!  I guess it depends, on what, I don't know


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

Article and video on the benefits of vitamin D3.  http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/12/22/dr-holick-vitamin-d-benefits.aspx


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, that's one I read too SB, I think the scare about the ozone layer, skin-cancer, all of the things, caused us to go overboard about protection, so much so, we become deficient.  I never was that careful, guess I couldn't live without being in the Sun, but I've never really over done either.  I think the D3 I took this a.m. made me a bit drowsy today.  I slept so good last night, but then I got a bit confused about my OP article, so I took it this a.m.  I guess it's trial and error, but I just can't use drugs unless it is absolutely necessary.

Thanks for the link, at least we can get the info, and then decide what is best for us


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

I've always taken my vitamin D3 in the mornings along with my fish oil, k2 and other supplements.  Never noticed getting drowsy from this vitamin, but everyone's different.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hadn't been taking any at all, so maybe just introducing it to my system was why.  Plus the fact if I was deficient, which I don't doubt, it could have a bit of a reaction.  Hey, if I can sleep all through the night, I'll never be with out it, or the Sun, LOL!!  I mean I didn't even get up to go to the bathroom one time!!  Of course, there were sheets to wash this a.m.:lol1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 24, 2015)

I take 5000 units of D3 every morning.  I was able to increase my D3 level for a measly 17 to 37.5..  In the normal range, but it should be I bit higher..  Seeing my doc next week to find out if I should increase my dosage and by how much.  You can go up to as high as 80 before you have to worry about toxicity.

I stopped sunbathing 20 years ago.  I'm very fair and there is a concern for melanoma.  However, I'm not interested in adding more wrinkles if I can help it.  I wear a CC moisturizer with sunscreen every day..   I do get some sun exposure on my arms and legs in the summer.. just by being outside.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 5, 2015)

Saw the Doc yesterday..  He has increased my D3 dossage to 10,000 units daily.  He would like to see my D3 level increased from 37 to somewhere in the 50's


----------

